# OUR STYLE CAR CLUB



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

OUR STYLE CAR CLUB
SO.CAL.
Invites all Car Club's and Solo Riders to support 
(Avid Fundraiser)
Cabrillo High School
2001 SantaFe Ave
Long Beach Cal. 90810


Sunday August 14th, 2011

Set up Time: 7:00am-10:00am
Show time :10:00am-4:00pm
Registration Fees:Cars $20.00 -Bikes $10.00

Pebbles (562) 786-9781

This post has been edited by jimmie jr: Today, 08:18 PM 


--------------------

PEBBLES and LIL JIMMY


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## CHUCH82REGAL (Apr 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

ttt :h5: :h5:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

CUENTA CON NOSOTROS!!! STYLISTICS SO.LA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 2 2011, 01:44 PM~20467969
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP OURSTYLE!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimmie jr_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20393637
> *ttt
> *


What's up Pebs? Which car are you taking with you?


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

NOCKTURNAL CC Will be there


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimmie jr_@Apr 21 2011, 08:58 PM~20393511
> *OUR STYLE CAR CLUB
> SO.CAL.
> Invites all Car Club's and Solo Riders to support
> ...


TTT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimmie jr_@Apr 21 2011, 08:58 PM~20393511
> *OUR STYLE CAR CLUB
> SO.CAL.
> Invites all Car Club's and Solo Riders to support
> ...










*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT....


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward to this show. its walkin distance for me.


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Apr 27 2011, 01:07 PM~20432579
> * CUENTA CON NOSOTROS!!!    STYLISTICS SO.LA.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2011, 07:43 PM~20559339
> *lookin forward to this show. its walkin distance for me.
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tangelow 77_@May 4 2011, 12:41 AM~20481380
> *NOCKTURNAL CC Will be there
> *


LOS MIRO EN EL SHOW GRACIAS POR EL SUPPORT


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Apr 22 2011, 10:38 AM~20396425
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP RENE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@May 3 2011, 01:06 PM~20476151
> *What's up Pebs? Which car are you taking with you?
> *


COME ON HOMIE YOU KNOW I GOT'S TO TAKE THE RAG


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Apr 27 2011, 01:07 PM~20432579
> * CUENTA CON NOSOTROS!!!    STYLISTICS SO.LA.  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS SEE THERE


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT FOR HOMIES


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@May 24 2011, 06:10 PM~20621059
> *       TTT FOR HOMIES
> *


 show was firme


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@May 25 2011, 08:49 PM~20630069
> *bump to the top!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Apr 22 2011, 07:05 PM~20398941
> *
> *


thank's OUR STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

thanK's homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## QuilabegeSine (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to know about Friday cruise night...? Actually I like each cruise shows and events. And always wait to come next. Thanks


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

like to get a booth please hit me up


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> like to get a booth please hit me up


 IT'S 30$ PER BOOTH THANK'S


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

QuilabegeSine said:


> I want to know about Friday cruise night...? Actually I like each cruise shows and events. And always wait to come next. Thanks


C YOU AT SHOW


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB SOUTHEAST LOS
will b there.


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

henry3rccsw said:


> REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB SOUTHEAST LOS
> will b there.


THANK'S FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

DEVO said:


> TO THE TOP


thank's


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

jimmie jr said:


> thank's


 ttt


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

atomicverga said:


> :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT:yes:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: will be there....:yes::yes:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 63stpside (Sep 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: will be there....:yes::yes:


 THANK'S FOR THE SUPPORTING


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

is there gunna be different classes for the bikes like OG,Street,Mild,Full ????


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

*ttt*



jimmie jr said:


> ttt


 ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

jimmie jr said:


> THANK'S FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE


was goin on "OUR STYLE"


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> is there gunna be different classes for the bikes like OG,Street,Mild,Full ????


 1st en 2nd for best of show


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

okay homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


okay homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back 

T

T

T


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*TO THE TOP HOMIE*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

IS THERE GONA BE A OG 60S CLASS?


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IS THERE GONA BE A OG 60S CLASS?


 just best of show :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

jimmie jr said:


> just best of show :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Should be good!


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

see you vato's at show


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:yes: OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES.CC :thumbsup: WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

jimmie jr said:


> OUR STYLE CAR CLUB
> SO.CAL.
> Invites all Car Club's and Solo Riders to support
> (Avid Fundraiser)
> ...


 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plaqueman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm trying to get in contact with Rafael (Green 68 Impala) from the So.Cal. chapter about his feature in the Sept. issue of LRM. If you have any contact info it would be much appreciated.

Rob
800-548-3993


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT, GREEN....68


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THA TOP!!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: QVO. FERNANDOZ


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

THANK'S OUR STYLE LA


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Bump to the top ! ! !​


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: QVO. LO LO WHATS,UP RAMON


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ALMOS HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this one ! ! !


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

ORALE OUR STYLE. C.C. LET'S REPRESENT


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

OUR STYLE.CC TTT :boink:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

OURSTYLE C.C. said:


> TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


 what's up homie how was the turn out of the show post up pic's let us know WAZ GOOD !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

jimmie jr said:


> OUR STYLE CAR CLUB
> SO.CAL.
> Invites all Car Club's and Solo Riders to support
> (Avid Fundraiser)
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::run::run::sprint:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T

On a Sunday Morning from ~ BETTER DAYS ~


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there to support....


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

ILLUSTRIOUS car club will be there to support :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BEST OF FRIENDS BIKE CLUB WILL B OUT THERE TO SUPPORT......BY THE WAY WHAT CATEGORIES R U HAVING FOR BIKES?


TTT!!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:h5: QVO. VEINSTHEONE


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

any categories for 2000's & above


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB WILL B THERE TO SUPORT OUR STYLE CAR CLUB......... TTMFT!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Hpbz (Jan 17, 2011)

CITYLIFE will B there......


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: THAN'S CAR CLUB 4 SUPORT......ALMOS :rimshot::rimshot: :drama: :drama: uffin: :rofl:


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

IS IT GOING TO B IN THE SAME PARKING LOT FROM THE FIRST CAR SHOW YOU GUYS HAD LAST TIME?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Almost there !


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

3 more days..:run: almost there !!! :boink:


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

any underconstruction catergory


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO OUR STYLE CC!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Friday Night Bump

~ Better Days Los Angeles ~

will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

WHAT'S UP DANNY.... 2 MORE DAYS.....


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

IT DOESN'T MATTER TAKE THEM ALL........ WHATS UP CALI.... HUGO..... WHERE YOU GUYS AT!!!!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: QVO. PIT


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: one more day


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

SWA will be in the house.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

bout leave in a few minutes


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

SOUTHBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS OUR STYLE FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW..:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES had a great time homies very nice show till next year. Any pictures ?


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> SOUTHBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS OUR STYLE FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW..:thumbsup:


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

That green popcorn was good! i don't know what was in it...:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:420:


FERNANDOZ said:


> That green popcorn was good! i don't know what was in it...:dunno:


:420::roflmao:


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

Trying to post up photos but I havn't learned this new system. I am on it.


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

More photos to come....... Computers slow,


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

I HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS OUR STYLE FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW..:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> X2:thumbsup:


x3


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Anymore pics of the show


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like a great show , sorry i missed it


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

More photos on the way. Just getting the hang of things again. Long Beach is the place where I escape from everybody. So this show was in my backyard. We just hang out down the street. It was very cool for me to hang out there.


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice pics bro!


----------



## Hpbz (Jan 17, 2011)

CITYLIFE had a bomb time...............


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice pics bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

These guys where very interesting. You had to hear their sound. :thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

More photos.... I loved the tamales. They where the best in town. I had the chicken. Awesome.


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

SWA said:


>


th​Ou


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

special thanks to all the car clubs that came out and showed Our Style car club support thanks to all the venders for supporting and all the performers and solo riders and the bicycles hopefully we can do it next year hope everybody had a good time every car club that showed up you know whats good Our Style will be there for any event you make thanks for coming Our Style so. cal Pebbles


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great pics


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


visionquest23 said:


> great pics


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

FERNANDOZ said:


> That green popcorn was good! i don't know what was in it...:dunno:


:thumbsup: :yes: It sure was homie. If you want more of the Bomb A** "Green Popcorn", Come to the "Reflections So. Cal. Car Clubs" "Car Show" on Saturday, September 10, 2011 @ "Fuddrucker's Burger's" in Lakewood. 

We are having him there as a vendor and he is going to sell that awesome "Green Popcorn".


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

SWA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

jimmie jr said:


> special thanks to all the car clubs that came out and showed Our Style car club support thanks to all the venders for supporting and all the performers and solo riders and the bicycles hopefully we can do it next year hope everybody had a good time every car club that showed up you know whats good Our Style will be there for any event you make thanks for coming Our Style so. cal Pebbles


REFLECTIONS So. CAL. CAR CLUB had a Great Time. Great Show. Seeyou guys soon.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR....:thumbsup:


----------

